# Es wird eine neue Rute gesucht.!



## Slappy (4. März 2020)

Hallo ihr lieben. 

Wie der ein oder andere bereits mitbekommen hat, ist meine Feeder kaputt gegangen. 
Jetzt suche ich etwas neues!
Es soll/muss keine Feeder sein. Das hat mir jetzt nicht ganz so viel Spaß gemacht. Geangelt wird dann an eher kleinen Vereinsweihern und an der Lahn bei Wetzlar. Als Rolle darf die Daiwa Ninja LT 4000-C bleiben. 
Preislich sollte das ganze jetzt eher niedriger angesetzt sein


----------



## geomas (4. März 2020)

Hi Stefan, 

Du könntest noch ein paar zusätzliche Infos nachliefern:

 - Deine bisherige Rute war etwa 3,60m/12ft lang - war die Länge okay für Dich? Lieber was kürzeres oder längeres?
 - Ist das Transportmaß wichtig? Falls ja - wie lang darf die Rute zusammengepackt maximal sein?
 - zum Feedern: welche Futterkorbgrößen/-gewichte möchtest Du nutzen können?


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Korum Barbel "irgendwas" 12 ft. und 1.50 lbs Testkurve. Zum Flussfischen ideal, auch mit Blei, oder Körbchen am Weiher bestens tauglich und sie nimmt es dir auch nicht übel, wenn du mal eine Pose hinhängst. Einfach eine rundherum komplette Rute für den Ansitz.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2020)

Hallo @Slappy , gib uns bitte noch ein paar Daten was und wie du Angeln möchtest, Pose, Grundangeln, welches Wurfgewicht, wie lang evtl. wegen dem Lahnufer, Bäume oder freies Feld. Je mehr man weiß desto besser kann man dich beraten.


----------



## Slappy (4. März 2020)

OK. 

Rutenlänge: Teilweise war die schon zu lang. Vor allem an der Lahn ist nicht immer genug Platz vorhanden. An den Weihern ist es eigentlich egal. 

Transportlänge: Skoda Octavia Kombi 

Angeltechnik: Pose und Grund. Feedern wie gesagt muss nicht sein. 

Wurfweite: 5-25m?


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2020)

Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Duo günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Duo günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Für kleine Vereinsweiher, dem niedrigem Preis und der gewünschten Vielfalt würde ich dir diese empfehlen, damit ist man für fast alle Friedfischarten gewabnet. Zusätzlich kann man damit sogar auch noch etwas Raubfischspinnen oder Spoonangeln, klappt auch. Eigentlich ist sie die perfekte Rute für dich. Sie hat auch Schwingspitze und Feederspitze und ist mit dem zweiten Spitzenteil als Posenrute zu benutzen. Als 10'' Rute ( 3 mtr ) ist sie kürzer als deine alte Rute.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2020)

Was ist denn das Budget? ^^


----------



## Slappy (4. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Duo günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Duo günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> ...


Das sieht und klingt ja schon mal gut  

Was das Budget angeht, möglichst klein. Da ich aber diesen Monat auch Geburtstag habe würde ich sagen bis 100€ max bzw. wenn es zwei gibt 125€ oder 150€ bei zwei Ruten und einer Rolle +- ein bissi


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2020)

HIER  gibt es die Drennan Specialist 7 Avon Quiver in 11' in 1,5lbs für 90 EUR, ich liebe diese Rute, viel universeller wird es nicht


----------



## Skott (4. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> HIER  gibt es die Drennan Specialist 7 Avon Quiver in 11' in 1,5lbs für 90 EUR, ich liebe diese Rute, viel universeller wird es nicht


Das scheint ja ein super Teil zu sein, danke für den Tip!


----------



## geomas (4. März 2020)

(^ ist out of stock - der auf dem Markt verfügbare Restbestand an den Series-7-Ruten wird immer dünner)


@Slappy - sogenannte Twin-Tip-Ruten mit 2 Oberteilen (1 mit wechselbaren Feederspitzen, das andere Oberteil zum Posenangeln oder Grundangeln mit anderer Art der Bißanzeige) gibt es von verschiedenen Marken. Drennan, Greys, Prologic und viele anderer mehr. 
Von Jenzi gibt es die Artini Powerise Multitool in verschieden Längen und 2 Stärken.


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. März 2020)

Hallo,

Drennan paßt schon, bietet dir alle Möglichkeiten beim Fischen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas (4. März 2020)

Von Drennan passen leider bei aktuellen Preisen nur die Red-Range-Modelle* oder eben was gebrauchtes. 

Das wäre - unabhängig von der Marke - durchaus eine Überlegung wert. 






*) hat ein Boardie Erfahrungen mit den Red-Range-Modellen machen können?


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Wenn du eh nicht sonderlich vom Feedern begeistert bist, würde ich an deiner Stelle gleich ganz auf die Option Zitterspitze(n) verzichten und das Aufgeld für das zweite Oberteil sparen. Eine Allroundrute mit verhaltenem Wurfgewicht, in Zahlen 1.5 lbs., kommt dann deinen Vorstellungen deutlich mehr entgegen. Was aber eine feine Sache ist, wäre eine weiß abgesetzte Rutenspitze zu besseren Bisserkennung beim Grundangeln. Das aber kannst du auch mit einem Rutenlack selber herstellen. Solche Ruten kriegst du auch in unter 12 ft., was dann deinem Profil an die Rute entsprechen wird. Die Lahn ist da kein so mächtiger Strom, dass du derbere Ruten brauchst und für deine Weiher ist sie mit den 1.5 lbs. sogar an der oberen Grenze.

Und was die Wurfgewichte bei diesen sehr englischen Ruten anbelangt, musst du dir schon mal bei max. 25 m Wurfweite gar keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Minimax (4. März 2020)

Wäre gerade im Hinblick auf das Preisschild die 11ft 1,25er Darent Valley von Tacklebox nicht auch interessant? Die hat auch Zwei Oberteile, eines davon mit zwei Quiverspitzen.








						Tackle Box Darent Valley 11ft 1.25lb Avon/Quiver (Twin Tip) Rod - Stand Off Guides
					

Tackle Box Darent Valley 11ft 1.25lb Avon/Quiver (Twin Tip) Rod - Stand Off Guides




					www.tacklebox.co.uk
				



Scheint mir für den beschriebenen Zweck nicht ungeeignet und schont den Geldbeutel.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Grundsätzlich haben wir jetzt alles genannt, was es so in diesem sehr vernünftigen Preisbereich gibt und was in jedem einzelnen Fall auch wirklich einen Sinn ergibt. Jetzt ist es halt am @Slappy was ihm davon am meisten zusagt. Keine wirklich leichte Aufgabe!

Aber eines sei dir gesagt, lieber Kollege, mit keiner dieser Ruten wirst du dich "verkaufen"!


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. März 2020)

...


----------



## Slappy (4. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos und Vorschläge! 


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Duo günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Duo günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> ...


Bisher der Favorit 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Drennan Specialist 7 Avon Quive


Gefällt mir gut. 



Andal schrieb:


> Keine wirklich leichte Aufgabe!
> 
> Aber eines sei dir gesagt, lieber Kollege, mit keiner dieser Ruten wirst du dich "verkaufen"!



Ja, sehr schwer die Entscheidung. 
Nach einem Gespräch mit der Chefin wurde das Budget etwas kleiner gemacht. Somit kommt fast nur noch die Kogha in Frage.

Allerdings nehme ich auch gerne gebrauchte Ruten. Sollte also jemand etwas brauchbares haben, was er schon sehr lange nicht mehr nutzt....


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Wobei ich wetten würde, dass du mit der Kogha auch keine schlechte Rute bekommst.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2020)

Schade das wir so weit auseinander sind, ansonsten hätte ich dir meine einmal zur Probe gegeben. Aber ich glaube nicht das du enttäuscht sein wirst.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. März 2020)

Hallo Slappy !

Erst mal ein fettes Petri zu deinen Karpfen !! Ich hatte es ja gesagt, es kommen noch bessere Tage, und so schnell kanns gehen !!!
Um dich jetzt bei der Rutenwahl vollständig zu verwirren, werfe ich noch eine Kandidatin in den Ring ...... 
Die Daiwa Procaster, Modell 1103MLFS  Ist im Moment sehr günstig zu bekommen, kannst ja mal googlen, ansonsten waren die bisherigen Vorschläge auch sehr konstruktiv, aber pass gut auf, die Bengels aus dem Ükel wollen dich mit englischen Ruten anfixen, wenn du deren Charme einmal erlegen bist, wirst du bis zum Ende deiner Angelkarriere ein Süchtiger bleiben !!! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hallo Slappy !
> 
> ... aber pass gut auf, die Bengels aus dem Ükel wollen dich mit englischen Ruten anfixen, wenn du deren Charme einmal erlegen bist, wirst du bis zum Ende deiner Angelkarriere ein Süchtiger bleiben !!!
> 
> ...


Holla die Waldfee ... wenn wir erst die Weltherrschaft haben, dann geht der Punk aber ab!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee ... wenn wir erst die Weltherrschaft haben, dann geht der Punk aber ab!


Du wirst mein Imperialer Grantelminister


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. März 2020)

Die Daiwa wird zwar als Forellenrute angepriesen, ich konnte sie aber am Samstag im Drill mit einer 6 Pfund Barbe unter erschwerten Bedingungen beobachten, das Gerät hat echt fette Reseven und für eine dreiteilige Rute eine sehr homogene, durchgängige Aktion !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Slappy (4. März 2020)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hallo Slappy !
> 
> Erst mal ein fettes Petri zu deinen Karpfen !! Ich hatte es ja gesagt, es kommen noch bessere Tage, und so schnell kanns gehen !!!
> Um dich jetzt bei der Rutenwahl vollständig zu verwirren, werfe ich noch eine Kandidatin in den Ring ......
> ...


Vielen Dank. Ja, du hattest recht. Man muss halt wirklich erst das Wasser und die Fische kennen lernen. Dann kann man auch was fangen. 
Der englische Charme ist schon immer etwas speziell. Sehr gerne lass ich mich in diesen Bann ziehen. Nur eben nicht jetzt. 
Hab mal ganz kurz die von dir vorgeschlagene Rute gegoogelt. Mlfs hab ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Aber preislich ist die durchaus ein schnapp. Schaue mir die morgen noch mal genauer an. 
Bisher ist die Kogha weiterhin der Favorit. Einfach weil günstig und flexibel einsetzbar.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2020)

Mit der Kogha gewinnt man keinen Schönheitspreis aber speziell die Friedfischruten bieten value for money. 
Andererseits sind die Darent Valley Ruten im Angebot und für ~80 Tacken inkl P&V  hast du 1,25lbs Version eine wirklich schöne Rute für See und Fluss die praktikabel wie hübsch ist und könntest bei Bedarf ein Topteil für Quiverspitzen kaufen... das ist fürs Feedern praktisch - aber auch für praktisch fast alle anderen Grundangelarten.
Mit beiden wirst du erstmal glücklich, mit letzterer vermutlich ein bisschen mehr


----------



## Slappy (5. März 2020)

Entscheidung ist getroffen. Es wird die Kogha. Alle anderen sind mit Sicherheit sehr tolle Ruten. Da ich allerdings ein Anfänger bin, hebe ich mir die schönen Sachen noch auf. Denke so in 1-2 Jahren bin ich so routiniert um den schönen gerecht zu werden


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2020)

Gute Wahl....


----------



## Thomas. (5. März 2020)

mal am Rande, ich selber habe diese Rute in den letzten 12 Monaten bestimmt 20 mal in der Hand gehalten jedes mal wenn ich bei Askari war.
zu erst sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und optisch einfach sehr schick preis Leistung Top, aber ihr empfehlt hier Ruten mit 1- 1,5LB wo ich ganz bei euch bin, nur zur Info die genannte  Kogha hat ein WG. von 80gr. damit macht klein Zeugs wenig Spaß. wegen der 80gr habe ich sie bis heute nicht gekauft weil für große habe ich genug Ruten, aber aus der Serie gibt es noch 2 die besser passen würden(haben nur keine 2 Spitzen)
wenn es auf große gehen soll ist sie TOP


----------



## Andal (5. März 2020)

Auf Rutenbeschriftungen, Angaben der Verkaufsstellen und Hersteller gebe ich schon lange nix mehr. Selber ansehen und einschätzen ist der einzig gangbare Weg. Für den Anfänger natürlich wieder extrem schwer. 

Bei der Kogha vermute ich mal, dass da bei maximal 60 gr. der Ofen absolut aus ist. Damit werfen die englisch beeinflussten 1.5 lbs. Ruten schon mal eindeutig mehr. Also handelt es sich bei der Kogha um grundsätzlich eine kräftigere "Picker", b.z.w. leichte Feeder. Fazit: passt!


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal am Rande, ich selber habe diese Rute in den letzten 12 Monaten bestimmt 20 mal in der Hand gehalten jedes mal wenn ich bei Askari war.
> zu erst sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und optisch einfach sehr schick preis Leistung Top, aber ihr empfehlt hier Ruten mit 1- 1,5LB wo ich ganz bei euch bin, nur zur Info die genannte  Kogha hat ein WG. von 80gr. damit macht klein Zeugs wenig Spaß. wegen der 80gr habe ich sie bis heute nicht gekauft weil für große habe ich genug Ruten, aber aus der Serie gibt es noch 2 die besser passen würden(haben nur keine 2 Spitzen)
> wenn es auf große gehen soll ist sie TOP





Andal schrieb:


> Bei der Kogha vermute ich mal, dass da bei maximal 60 gr. der Ofen absolut aus ist. Damit werfen die englisch beeinflussten 1.5 lbs. Ruten schon mal eindeutig mehr. Also handelt es sich bei der Kogha um grundsätzlich eine kräftigere "Picker", b.z.w. leichte Feeder. Fazit: passt!



Ich habe bzw. hatte die Kogha selbst. Ich stimme zu, das sie ein hervorragendes PL-Verhältnis aufweist und nebenher auch schick aussieht. Auch die Verarbeitung ist i.O., jedoch war bei Lieferung eine der Spitzen defekt damals. Und natürlich nist sie kein Leichtgewicht bzw. sauschwer. Bei der völlig wirren WG Angabe von 5-80 g stimme ich eher Thomas. zu, sie ist sicher eher in Richtung der 80 einzuordnen als der 5- ich habe sie als ziemlich straff in Erinnerung, in der 1,5er Klasse ist sie locker, vielleicht mehr. Die Spitzen hingegen sind ziemlich fein - etwas disharmonisch, aber nicht dramatisch.
Aber insgesamt ist sie ne brauchbare, versatile Rute, und eher kräftiger als andere Ruten dieses Typs. Der TE macht keinen Fehler mit ihr.


----------



## Thomas. (5. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Selber ansehen und einschätzen ist der einzig gangbare Weg. Für den Anfänger natürlich wieder extrem schwer.
> 
> Bei der Kogha vermute ich mal, dass da bei maximal 60 gr. der Ofen absolut aus ist.


wie gesagt genau diese Rute habe ich sehr oft befummelt ich würde ohne schlechtes Gewiesen 80gr. durchziehen, noch mal die Kogha ist top ich würde sie aber ehr für größer Fische nehmen


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. März 2020)

Vom Ausmessen her ist sie mit der Posenspitze eine knappe 1 lbs Rute, dann macht sie einen 90 Grad Bogen.  Ich benutze sie  als Feeder mit einem 10 gramm Körbchen und das klapp sehr gut durch ihre dünnen Spitzen. Wie Andal schon schrieb, kräftige Picker paßt genau.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2020)

Ich werfe mit 1,5lbs 90gr - man soll halt nicht "durchziehen wie ein Mutterschänder" (Zitat Andal) aber das muss der TE nicht


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. März 2020)

Ich könnte auch noch eine andere Empfehlen wenn es feiner und universeller sein sollte, die Daiwa Seahunter X , 3,10 mtr lang, 9 Ringe, WG 10-40, wahnsinnige Reserven, kleiner Preis und Korkgriff. Ist zwar eigentlich für ganz was anderes gedacht, aber mein Neffe benutzt sie für Forellen, Weißfische, kleine Karpfen, und das klappt einfach gut. 

https://www.amazon.de/Daiwa-Seahunter-Trout-10-40g-Meerforellenrute/dp/B01MDUH7AE


----------



## Andal (5. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich werfe mit 1,5lbs 90gr - man soll halt nicht "durchziehen wie ein Mutterschänder" (Zitat Andal) aber das muss der TE nicht


...und die etwas kräftigere Rute, gepaart mit Schnüren von 20er bis 25er Durchmesser kommt einem Einsteiger auch in gewisser Weise entgegen, weil dieses Material eher mal einen Handhabungsfehler verzeiht, wie leichtes Zeug, dass zwar den Bedingungen gerecht werden würde, aber eben sonst gewisse Nachteile mit sich bringt, wenn es drauf ankommt. Mit wachsender Erfahrung kompensiert man das halt dann ganz anders...


----------



## Slappy (5. März 2020)

Bestellung ist abgegeben. 
Nächsten Jahr darf es dann eventuell ne Britin sein


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Bestellung ist abgegeben.
> Nächsten Jahr darf es dann eventuell ne Britin sein



Coole Sache, Parker,
ich wette, Du wirst viel Spass mit der Rute und den vielen vielen Einsatzzwecken dieses Modells haben- und nächstes Jahr kannst Du dann Rat geben, wenn jemand was in der Richtung sucht. Und auf jeden Fall sind Berichte und Eindrücke sehr willkommen.
Schon Vorstellungen, welche Rolle Du dranhängst?  
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2020)

Ich darf zitieren:


> Als Rolle darf die Daiwa Ninja LT 4000-C bleiben.



Ich denke das passt schon. Vielleicht einen Tacken zu groß aber gerade als Anfänger verliert man viel Schnur


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2020)

hoppla, ganz überlesen danke. Stimme ganz überein, passt leidlich, und die einzwei Nummern zu gross stören nicht. Aber wer wüsste es nicht: Der Appetit kommt beim Essen. Und Ordern.


----------



## Andal (5. März 2020)

Wegen einer etwas zu großen Rolle wurde noch kein Fisch nicht gefangen.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2020)

Daiwa Ninja LT 4000-C



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke das passt schon. Vielleicht einen Tacken zu groß





Minimax schrieb:


> passt leidlich, und die einzwei Nummern zu gross stören nicht.



@Kochtopf @Minimax
Ich frage jetzt mal aus persönlicher Interesse was würdet ihr auf der Rute an Rolle montieren? , weil ich hatte die Rute ja auch verstärkt auf dem Schirm, habe mich dann aber für eine andere entschieden und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rollengröße.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

Ich würde eine 3000er nehmen, gerne mit Freilauf - aber ich bin bei Statios nicht fimschig, jede bis etwa 50 Tacken würde für mich in Frage kommen


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2020)

Ich meine ich habe eine Daiwa Crossfire in2500(vermutlich) oder in der 3000 Größe an der Rute.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2020)

besten dank euch zweien, jetzt hätte ich noch so 1,2-10 fragen da ich aber den Tröt hier nicht ganz zerschießen möchte, dürfte ich als Gast im  Ükel Stammtisch diese stellen?


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Stell deine Fragen, wo immer du willst. Wir werden sie finden! 

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Korum Shadow 3500 A Freilaufrolle auf der Messe gekauft. Die gibt es auch als 2500er. Ich gehe da auch mit @Kochtopf vollkommen Kondom. Für das leichte und mittlere Friedfischen reichen preiswerte Stationärrollen vollkommen aus. Da ist mitterweile eine Qualität auf dem Markt, die Mehrausgaben obsolet macht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2020)

@thomas, die Rute ist bestellt, der Thread normal beendet. Was sollte dich Hindern, Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

Gegen fachliche Fragen gibt es ja nix einzuwenden, aber gerade bei Rutenberatungen fällt es glaube ich schwer, hier was wiederzufinden insofern war der eigene Fred schon sinnvoll


----------



## Slappy (6. März 2020)

Mir macht es nichts aus wenn hier andere noch Fragen stellen. 

BTW. Die Rute wurde heute verschickt


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Mir macht es nichts aus wenn hier andere noch Fragen stellen.
> 
> BTW. Die Rute wurde heute verschickt



danke, aber ich lasse es hier, wir möchten ja auch das du uns weiter über diese Rute berichtest


----------



## Slappy (7. März 2020)

Heute klingelte es.... 
Sie ist da!   
Ich finde sie sehr schön und die erste Begutachtung gefällt. 
Beim genauen hinsehen ist mir aufgefallen das 2 Ringe nicht ganz sauber sind. Auch an 2 anderen Stellen wurde nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet. Aber gut. Wir reden hier über keine 200€Rute


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2020)

@Slappy 
Schön das sie Da ist, gratuliere! Da sieht man mal, das Askari auch mal gut und flott funktionieren kann.
Ich würd mir keine Gedanken über die kleinen Makel machen, immer aufs Preisschild gucken wie du ja richtig schreibst. Übrigens finde ich die ganze Classy-Serie optisch sehr gelungen mit den Mattgrauen Blanks und den Bronzefarbenen Wicklungen, sowie der schönen Weissen Schrift. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der Griff Deines Exmplars übrigens einer der elegantesten auf dem Markt, weil er ungewöhnlich Dünn ist und mit seiner "Zwiebel" dem Blank Schmeichelt.
Aber nun auf auf ans Wasser, es gilt nun den Neu-Tackle-Fluch zu brechen  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal (7. März 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Slappy
> Aber nun auf auf ans Wasser, es gilt nun den Neu-Tackle-Fluch zu brechen


Einen Fluch würde ich es nicht gleich nennen. Eher die Hochspannung, welcher Fisch den neuen Stock entjungfert.


----------



## Matrix85 (7. März 2020)

Die Ringe sehen nicht schön aus! Musst aufpassen das die Schnur nicht beschädigt wird. 
Geflecht am besten weglassen.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Einen Fluch würde ich es nicht gleich nennen. Eher die Hochspannung, welcher Fisch den neuen Stock entjungfert.


Und manchmal hält sich diese Anspannung über mehrere Ansitze

Sieht gut aus @Slappy viel spass und Erfolg!


----------



## Slappy (7. März 2020)

Danke danke. 
Ja, es geht mir nur darum das die Schnur nicht beschädigt wird.
Ich muss mich leider noch gedulden. Bekomme die erst zum Geburtstag. Sind aber nur noch 2 Wochen.


----------



## Carpspezi (20. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe die Beiträge leider erst jetzt gelesen.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, woher man die "Drennan Specialist 7 Avon Quiver" aktuell noch beziehen kann? Habe etwas nachgeschaut, bin aber nicht mehr fündig geworden.

Beste Dank und Grüße
Niklas


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2020)

Da kommst du wohl zu spät.
Die ist lange abverkauft und Serie wurde durch die Vertex ersetzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da kommst du wohl zu spät.
> Die ist lange abverkauft und Serie wurde durch die Vertex ersetzt.


Bzw finden ihre substitute in der Specialist Serie, Vertex scheint mir eher für Matchmen gedacht zu sein.

Guckstu hier @Carpspezi https://www.matchmansupplies.co.uk/brands/drennan/drennan-specialist-twin-tip-duo-rods-spare-tips


----------



## geomas (21. März 2020)

Carpspezi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe die Beiträge leider erst jetzt gelesen.
> 
> ...



Mit etwas mehr suchen und anschließenden Telefonaten/Mail-Verkehr solltest Du noch welche finden können.
Bei ebay sind gerade zwei drin (deftige Preise).


----------



## Carpspezi (21. März 2020)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Die Ruten bei eBay habe ich auch gefunden, aber leider werde sie zu recht deftigen Preisen angeboten. Ich habe beide Händler bereits angeschrieben, aber die wollen bzw. können am Preis nichts mehr machen.- Daher meine Anfrage hier, ob jemand noch andere Ideen hat.

@Kochtopf weißt du ob Twin Tip vergleichbar ist?=

Beste Dank und Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2020)

Carpspezi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> ...


Die 7er ist auch eine Twin Tip, also eine Avon und eine Zitterspitzensektion, insofern denke ich schon das es vergleichbar ist (zumal die Specialistangler voll des Lobes für die Ruten sind)


----------



## geomas (22. März 2020)

Carpspezi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> ...




Hi Niklas,
der passionierte Friedfischer @Wuemmehunter hat (glaub ich) zwei der aktuellen Drennan Twin Tip Duo Modelle im Einsatz.
Er wird Dir sicher seine Meinung zu den Ruten mitteilen, wenn Du nett fragst ;-)
Es gibt auf jeden Fall einige Änderungen was die Formgebung der Rutengriffe angeht (die alten Series-7-Griffe gefallen mir persönlich besser als die neuen der aktuellen Twin Tip Duo Modelle).
Zur Aktion kann ich leider nichts sagen.


PS: Hier mal die Links zur Hersteller-Seite (die kurzen 1,5 lb Modelle nur als Beispiel):









						Specialist 11ft Twin Tip Duo 1.5 | Drennan International
					

The Specialist 11ft Twin Tip Duo 1.5 rod is purpose designed for a wide variety of fishing scenarios.  The rod comes with two dedicated top sections, an avon style top with a 1.5 test curve and also a quiver tip section which is supplied with a 3oz and 4oz carbon tip.... Read more




					www.drennantackle.com
				












						11ft Specialist Avon Quiver 1 1/2lb | Drennan International
					

The 1 1/2lb test curve Drennan Series 7 Specialist Avon Quiver 11ft has a nice through action which is great for playing fish and for avoiding hook pulls. The rod is supplied with a choice of two top joints; a classic Avon style top and a quiver top, meaning the... Read more




					www.drennantackle.com
				




Da sieht man die unterschiedlichen Griffe ganz gut.


----------



## Slappy (22. März 2020)

Primiere! 
Gestern hab ich sie bekommen und heute wurde sie erfolgreich getauft.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. März 2020)

Glückwunsch und dickes Petri


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Duo günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
> 
> 
> Kogha Angelrute Classy Angler Duo günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung
> ...



Ich würde das gern nochmal aufwärmen.
Laut Beschreibung im Shop gibt es drei Quiver- und zwei Schwingspitzen, von einem „normalen“ Spitzenteil steht da nichts.

Es ist nämlich so, dass eine der Classy Angler Ruten in meinen Nachtragshaushalt aufgenommen wurde und die Duo mit in der Auswahl ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich würde das gern nochmal aufwärmen.
> Laut Beschreibung im Shop gibt es drei Quiver- und zwei Schwingspitzen, von einem „normalen“ Spitzenteil steht da nichts.
> 
> Es ist nämlich so, dass eine der Classy Angler Ruten in meinen Nachtragshaushalt aufgenommen wurde und die Duo mit in der Auswahl ist.


Naja die Swingtip spitze ist die normale Spitze, der Endring hat nur ein gewinde


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2020)

Aha, danke.
Vielleicht kann mir @Slappy mal ein Foto von dem Spitzensalat schießen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. März 2020)

Bitte schön


----------



## Slappy (30. März 2020)




----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2020)

Besten Dank @Hecht100+ und @Slappy !


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2020)

Weil hier mal x Seiten vorher von der Jenzi Artini gesprochen wurde... mega Fehlkauf das Ding. Bestenstil mit unpassenden Spitzen.....


----------



## geomas (31. März 2020)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Weil hier mal x Seiten vorher von der Jenzi Artini gesprochen wurde... mega Fehlkauf das Ding. Bestenstil mit unpassenden Spitzen.....



Interessant! 
Kannst Du evtl. das genaue Modell nennen?


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2020)

Die mit 75gr  (also die härtere und längere von beiden Modellen). Zudem ist die 2-Teilig..... Die Aktion passt einfach nicht... Zu Steif für die 75gr WG und die Spitzen wirken halt viel zu fein für die Rute..... auch die Swing Tip zum Einstecken ist mehr als billig verarbeitet. Die ist so hart, die nehm ich zum Raubfischangeln mit Köfi auf Zander und Hecht....


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Die Jenzi Artini Powerise Multitool - gibt es in 45gr. und 75gr WG.
Mit verschiedenen Zitter- und Schwingspitzen
Beide könne mehr an als draufsteht aber die 45er ist die harmonischere Rute von beiden und wirft auch 60-70gr. noch passabel.

Die 75er ist eher für schwere Körbe und große Futterladungen bis ü100gr..


----------



## geomas (31. März 2020)

Danke! Hatte auch schon positive Meinungen zur Artini gelesen, erinnere jetzt aber nicht, um welches Modell es dabei ging.

edit: danke Prof!


----------



## Kochtopf (31. März 2020)

Bei Jenzi sieht es für mich so aus: eine Marke deren Nubbsies ich bereits nach Möglichkeit meide wird wohl auch keine ansprechenden Ruten bauen insofern danke für die Info, bestätigt mich :]


----------

